

Future of Storytelling: a Conversation with Transmedia Creator Andrea Phillips - krgaskins
http://latd.com/2011/09/27/future-of-storytelling-expert-series-a-conversation-with-transmedia-creator-andrea-phillips/

======
fleitz
It seems that transmedia is the one form of media more opaque than social
media.

Personally, my life is enjoyable enough that I don't need to immerse myself in
pretend worlds predicated on consumption. I'd rather create my own story than
consume someone elses.

Perhaps one day I can find a transmedia consultant to study how others consume
my brand.

~~~
krgaskins
I think that participatory culture (and finding a balance between media
creators and the people who "consume"/participate in media experiences) is
actually a very big part of transmedia. If interested, check out the writings
of Henry Jenkins: \- [http://www.amazon.com/Convergence-Culture-Where-Media-
Collid...](http://www.amazon.com/Convergence-Culture-Where-Media-
Collide/dp/0814742815) \- [http://www.amazon.com/Confronting-Challenges-
Participatory-C...](http://www.amazon.com/Confronting-Challenges-
Participatory-Culture-
Foundation/dp/0262513625/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317836761&sr=1-1)

